# Wanting a reputable breeder in Utah or surrounding states



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

If you are looking for a standard, here's a lead: Desert Reef Poodles I think they have a litter on the ground now, too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are looking for a responsible and reputable spoo breeder in Utah, you should definitely talk to Karen (Desert Reef). She will answer your questions about poodles and will refer you to someone in case you are looking for a Toy or a Mini. I think the litter on the ground is all spoken for though.

If you are willing to drive to CO, you might want to contact Carol (Beauvoir) http://www.beauvoirpoodles.com I know she's planning a litter.

Both of them are knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## Midnight Jumper (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes I am looking for a standard poodle, one who will hopefully be a great addition to our family and a playmate for our Giant Schnauzer....we have a smaller dog but the Giant just cant run around and play with her as she is so much smaller. Plus everything I have read pertaining to a Spoo sounds as if it would fit perfectly with our family and give me the bond that I am looking for  I have also been looking into the idea of doing agility with my spoo when the time is right but we are looking more for a pet and family member above all else.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I own Vegas who I got from Karen at Desert Reef and I'm located in northern Utah. I've used Vegas as a meet and greet not just for people wanting to meet standard poodles, but for people to see the dogs that Karen has produced. If you're in the northern area, I'd be happy to introduce you to my Desert Reef boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Harmony Mountain Hunting Poodles is in Utah. They test their dogs to the nth degree before breeding. One of our boys is from them, and I did not have to test him for three things because both parents are tested and clear. He has an awesome temperament too- just an easy boy to be around.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Check in with Sheroc on the AZ Utah border. Sheryl is expecting a Fall breeding and she has some lovely poodles, all red. Red Standard Poodle Dark Red home raised red standard poodle Red standard Poodle Puppies are Here ! She also has a very strong community of owners who can help.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

there is also prodigy poodles, lifetime guarantee and health testing and shows, has a litter now


----------



## Shambree (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I am in the Salt Lake City area and this is so helpful to me as well!


----------

